# Hole in my RT head !!!



## jvillanueva (Feb 19, 2014)

So my RT has had an abscess for going on three months. We tried just about everything and it was only getting worse. Dr sent us the estimate yesterday on how much the surgery was going to be and it was over $500 . Money that I don't have. Today during his soak I applied some hot compresses and what do you know, the damn thing came off !!! It was so bad that it forced his eye shut and as soon as it fell off his eye opened up perfectly. My question to you guys is do you know if this hole of his will fill back in??


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh my god!!!! I have no words! Poor thing!!! I dont know what you can do to fix that!! 

Someone people elaborate on this!


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 19, 2014)

Reptiles are resilient animals . Keep it clean with saline solution . You need to get to the vet for antibiotics . Find a new vet because five hundred to lance a abscess is way to much .


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: RE: Hole in my RT head !!!*



mike taylor said:


> Reptiles are resilient animals . Keep it clean with saline solution . You need to get to the vet for antibiotics . Find a new vet because five hundred to lance a abscess is way to much .



There's no longer an abscess. Its a HOLE.


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 19, 2014)

We are keeping it clean with saline and he's on antibiotics already. Appointment on Friday to check this out.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 19, 2014)

Thats really all you can do . But really start looking for a new reptilian vet . It sounds like that one is trying to get you to pay for his Med school .


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 19, 2014)

He meant 'but'. Not butt.

I have the mind of a 5 th grader. Shhhhhhh


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, I was actually going to start looking around for a second opinion.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 19, 2014)

Typing with a thumb! Ha ha


----------



## Jlant85 (Feb 19, 2014)

>.< Hope everything turns out ok... Keep us update!


----------



## littleginsu (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness, poor baby! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Linz2491 (Feb 20, 2014)

I would get vetericyn wound and skin care. it can go in the eyes without issues and really does a good job.
http://vetericyn.com/


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2014)

Another crisis averted! You did good.  Don't worry about that hole. It will heal and fill in eventually. You just have to keep it clean and don't let flies lay eggs on it. That's not the usual spot where abscesses happen, so I'm wondering why? Did you happen to pull the dried gunk apart and inspect inside?


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 20, 2014)

Yvonne G- this is the second abscess he has gotten within 3 months. The first was an ear abscess and it fell off just like this one, it was nowhere as big as this one. I'm not sure why he keeps getting them hopefully he has had his share with them!! =( I didn't have the stomach to open that big nasty thing, all of this was enough for me haha


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's a little update on Glenn, his head is healing up real well. It's only been two whole days since the abscess came out and I can already see a difference. He has been the most active today then he has been lately. He's ate twice and came out and basked for a while before he went into his hide. His eye that the abscess was pushing on is doing great as well, it nice and opened but still a bit puffy, that's a given. I will keep you guys up to date. Here are some pictures from today. I just changed is substrate so it's fresh and all over the place.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh wow! He does look better!!! So glad to hear it (and see it!)


----------



## paarthurnax.tortoise (Feb 22, 2014)

At first, I was like OH GOD WHY D:

And then I saw the pictures where he is healed up a bit, and THANK GOODNESS.
You are doing a fantastic job! Keep at it!


----------



## Jlant85 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good to hear your main man is doing great! We'll keep rooting for him! =)


----------



## guille24 (Feb 22, 2014)

He looks a lot better now!! U are doing a great job! What are u doing to help it heal so fast ?


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 22, 2014)

He looks ALOT better! Nice job! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it hasn't been easy. I can say I am at ease with the issue NOW!! What I have been doing to help the healing process is simple, I've been doing his soaks regularly, before and after his soaks I've been rinsing the area out with saline. He's still somewhat on his antibiotics(when he's not being stubborn). I completely cleaned his enclosure out and switched his substrate. So far so good. He seems 1000x more happier!! Go Glenn =)


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 23, 2014)

jvillanueva said:


> Go Glenn =)



You go Glenn Coco!


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: RE: Hole in my RT head !!!*



lupitapliego said:


> jvillanueva said:
> 
> 
> > Go Glenn =)
> ...



LMAO!!


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol I love me some mean girl references !!!


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 23, 2014)

lol


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 23, 2014)

So it's been 4 days since this has happened here's some updated photos from today. He keeps getting better day by day.






P.S 
the only thing the Vet did was prescribe antibiotics. Didn't really seem like they were working because the abscess just kept growing and growing, maybe the antibiotics soften the abscess and that's how I was able to get it off with hot compresses??? Idk just a thought


----------



## kezilulu (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh thank goodness he's looking better! I have a little Russian too and I'd hate something like this to happen to him but you're doing a fab job and if Sheldon ever did get an abscess I'd be following what you've done here before shelling out to a vet! Keep the updates coming!
xXx


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Feb 23, 2014)

I do not know how you did it. It must of been so hard. Your tort is lucky to have an owner like you.


----------



## Linz2491 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow! It looks so much better! Good job.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 23, 2014)

What does a hot compress for a tortoise look like? And, how did you manage to keep it on his head?


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 25, 2014)

Glenn enjoying his time outside, road to recovery ...










Dizisdalife said:


> What does a hot compress for a tortoise look like? And, how did you manage to keep it on his head?



Basically a hot compress is getting a cotton ball/pad or something to hold moisture. Run it under hot water ring access water out and apply pressure to the area which needs hot compresses.


----------



## RuthJanice (Feb 25, 2014)

Great job! Glenn looks great.


----------



## jvillanueva (Feb 26, 2014)

So today marks one week since the abscess came off, updated photos will be posted shortly.


----------



## kezilulu (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow his head looks so much better on those outdoor ones! Can't wait to see new pics!
xXx


----------



## jvillanueva (Mar 1, 2014)

A week and a half after the abscess came out.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! Such a speedy recovery! Your little one looks so happy!


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 3, 2014)

He's looking at you like "seriously?! MORE pictures?!" lol
It's an amazing improvement! Well done!
xXx


----------



## jvillanueva (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's my little dude chilling after his soak and in a clean pad. 2 week post. Who says you need a doctor? A little bit of TLC works just fine!


----------



## KimC90 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow you did awesome!! He looks great!


----------



## jvillanueva (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok guys, we have a set back! So apparently what I thought was healed was just a flap of skin that had dried and covered up the area. This morning I noticed that the flap was loose and pulled back and noticed that there was some pus around the area! I have a feeling it is filling up again!!!! WTF!! Why does this keep happening?? Someone help! Here are some pictures


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2014)

I have two desert tortoises and my sister has one desert tortoise with abscesses in their nose, just like yours. Ours have not come out the skin on the head, though. Ours come out the nostril. I have been working with my two for over 3 years to get the abscesses to clear up.

The first time I noticed it on one of the tortoises I took her to the vet and he put her under and did surgery. He showed me the video and there was a whole lot of 'stuff' that came out. I mean a WHOLE LOT!!!!! I don't know how that much pus could have been contained in that poor tortoise's head. He cleaned it all out and sent her home with antibiotics. After the surgery spot healed the area started to swell again. I waited until I felt the abscess was ripe, and I expressed it myself. I am sure I got all the pus out. But, sure enough, several weeks later here it comes again.

I express out all the pus.
I flush with sterile saline.
I flush with saline mixed with Baytril.
I express every time I see a buildup starting.
I go through 10 days of Barytril injections.

Believe me, I've been trying to get rid of these abscesses for over 3 years and I feel I've given it more than the old college try.

I don't know why tortoises get abscesses in their nose, and neither did the vet. But it is a fairly common occurrence. 

My two girls have not been allowed to hibernate for 3 winters now. The abscesses don't seem to bother them. They eat, and wander, and sleep and sun. They act like normal tortoises. Except they have mis-shapen heads with swelling and an ugly nostril.

You'd think they'd take off running in the opposite direction when they see me coming, but no...they're both very tame and sit quietly while I try to clean up their heads.


----------



## sunshyne621 (Mar 8, 2014)

Has anyone cultured the pus?? I work in a lab (human medicine) and keep thinking how we see recurring sinus infections with fungus. Fungus is very difficult to isolate. Maybe the antibiotics they are on don't cover fungal infections. Just a thought as I read through this thread. Good luck and all your rt's are lucky to have great owners!!


----------



## jvillanueva (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup, so sure enough, the abscess is starting to fill up again!!!! Is there anything I can do?? Why does this keep happening? I just can't leave it alone because the area where it is puts pressure on his eye and forces it shut!! Help, please help!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2014)

When I had my first one in for surgery, the pus was cultured and it was decided Baytril would kill it. It didn't.

'J' - I don't know what to tell you except go back to the vet and see if they can figure out why it keeps coming back. Please keep us informed.


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 19, 2014)

Any update?
xXx


----------



## jvillanueva (Mar 19, 2014)

As far as an update, his abscess is filling up again, he's eye is starting to get forced shut due to the pressure. He will be going to see Dr. Greek a herp vet very soon, hopefully he handles this issue better than the last vet did. =(


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2014)

On a sad note, the tortoise passed away:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-89937.html


----------



## kezilulu (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh no :-( 
xXx


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> On a sad note, the tortoise passed away:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-89937.html



Yeah........Very sad....He did try very hard to save him.


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 5, 2014)

Yvonne, do you remember what bacteria the culture grew from your tortoise's abscess?


----------



## Whitneyrae (Apr 5, 2014)

awe poor Glenn, this breaks my heart </3


----------

